# Need Information Worldmark,Wyndham,  RCI?



## suzanne (Sep 7, 2008)

We were told by the consierge at the Wyndham Palm Air Resort this afternoon that Wyndham now owns RCI. Does anyone know if this is true? I thought Cendent owned RCI. 

We are now seeing resales that say Fairfield Wyndham Resorts also Worldmark by Wyndham, so who actually owns who? We were considering purchasing a Wyndham or Worldmark, but now we're confused as to who's who, or are they one and the same? 

Our timeshares are not at chain type resorts, so this is a new step for us. Can you make internal exchanges with them or do you have to still go thru II or RCI to exchange from your home resort to another property owned by them? 

Suzanne


----------



## Jya-Ning (Sep 7, 2008)

suzanne said:


> We were told by the consierge at the Wyndham Palm Air Resort this afternoon that Wyndham now owns RCI. Does anyone know if this is true? I thought Cendent owned RCI.
> 
> We are now seeing resales that say Fairfield Wyndham Resorts also Worldmark by Wyndham, so who actually owns who? We were considering purchasing a Wyndham or Worldmark, but now we're confused as to who's who, or are they one and the same?
> 
> ...



Both Wyndham and WorldMark by Wyndham all have internal exchange system, and you will get some free transaction credits.

Cendent owned RCI.  Than for the reason it think it is too big and diversified, it split itself into 3 companies.  Their hotel branch is given the name Wyndham Worldwide Corp.  And they put RCI, FairField, and Worldmark under it.  Than they decided to upgrade the 3 timeshare companies name and two vacation club that affliate with two of the timeshare development companies to Wyndham,  So Fairfield now call Wyndham Vaction Resort, Worldmark is called  WorldMark by Wyndham and Wyndham Vacation Resorts Asia Pacific.

They are seperate sub-companies, and work on its own seperate way.

Jya-Ning


----------



## LLW (Sep 8, 2008)

suzanne said:


> We were told by the consierge at the Wyndham Palm Air Resort this afternoon that Wyndham now owns RCI. Does anyone know if this is true? I thought Cendent owned RCI.
> 
> We are now seeing resales that say Fairfield Wyndham Resorts also Worldmark by Wyndham, so who actually owns who? We were considering purchasing a Wyndham or Worldmark, but now we're confused as to who's who, or are they one and the same?
> 
> ...



Here's a brief history of the relationship between Worldmark and Wyndham:
http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=12772

The former Trendwest, now called Wyndham Resort Development Corporation (which is owned by Wyndham Vacation Ownership, formerly Cendant), is now doing business as "Worldmark by Wyndham", but WM the Club owns all the WM resorts, and WM owners, not Wyndham, own WM the Club. 

With Worldmark there is no home resort. You may book any of the over 60 WMs with your credits, and have the same preference as any other WM owner.


----------



## cotraveller (Sep 8, 2008)

suzanne said:


> . . .
> 
> Can you make internal exchanges with them or do you have to still go thru II or RCI to exchange from your home resort to another property owned by them?
> 
> Suzanne



As LLW said, a WorldMark owner can book any of the WorldMark resorts directly, no exchange is involved.  WorldMark owners can also book a few of the Wyndham (formerly Fairfield) resorts directly with no exchange involved through an agreement between the two systems.  The reverse is also true, Wyndham owners can book a few of the WorldMark resorts directly.  

There are approximately 10 resorts in each system that are available to owners in the other system.  The availability is very limited since for most of those resorts only 2 units are available for cross booking between the two systems.  By booking directly, rather than as an exchange you can book partial weeks with check in on any day of the week and if it happens to show up you can even book those Wyndham resorts using bonus time.  We booked 5 nights at Wyndham Nashville last spring, using our WorldMark credits.


----------



## mtribe (Oct 2, 2008)

This is one of my biggest personal pet peeves with our club.  Many people are  "confused as to who is who" and  it has only gotten worse over the past few years.  It is very intentional and deceitful.  Worldmark the Club is a seperate legal entity owned by those who own credits in the club.  As much as Wyndham salesliars will try to tell you that Wyndham owns Worldmark it is not true.  Wyndham DOES NOT OWN US they WORK FOR US.   

In a case of GROSS NEGLIGENCE and DERELICTION OF DUTY our beloved board of directors (all but one of which work for or have worked for the developer/manager) GAVE the contracted manager of our club Rights to and ownership of the name Worldmark.  Can you tell me of any other company who did not fight for the sanctity of their good name let alone gave it away for nothing?  I am not sure if our BOD believes that Wyndham owns Worldmark or just doesn't care.  I believe that they do know exactly what they are doing and intentionally try to confuse people.  And that they have done so for so long that they too get confused as to what role they are currently representing at any given moment.  This is the problem inherent in a conflict of interest.  If you read their statements you can clearly tell that the distinction between Wyndham the Developer/Manager and Worldmark the Club is the least of their concern.  They frequently inter mingle both entities as if they are one and the same.  

So, to answer your main question, Cendant spun off the travel business to wyndham worldwide.  Wyndham Vacation Ownership is the timshare branch and includes what used to be fairfield resorts, RCI, and Worldmark by Wyndham (GRRRRRRRR which is our developer and used to be known as Trendwest) and many others... Worldmark the Club legally is, is sold as and is SUPPOSED TO BE a completely independent company owned by those who own credits.


----------

